# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Hochrisikopatienten erhalten widersprüchliche Informationen...

## LowRoad

*Hochrisikopatienten erhalten widersprüchliche Informationen von Strahlentherapeuten oder Urologen nach primärer Prostatektomie.*

[Übersetzung einer Präsentation von Allen Edel[1] @ Prostecancerinfolink]

Nach der Operation wird ein Hochrisikopatient normalerweise von seinem Urologen (URO) überwacht. Wenn der Urologe ein Rezidiv befürchtet, kann er:

 Seinen Patienten an einen Strahlentherapeuten(RO) zwecks Adjuvanter oder Salvage-Strahlentherapie (ART/SRT) überweisenSeinen Patienten an einen Onkologen überweisen, zwecks medikamentöser Tumortherapie, wenn er glaubt, dass das Rezidiv metastatisch und unheilbar istSeinen Patienten einfach weiter selbst überwachen. 

Die Anwendung einer ART/SRT nimmt trotz drei großen randomisierten klinischen Studien ab, die bewiesen haben, dass eine ART bessere Ergebnisse als Abwarten bietet. Wenn der Patient einen Strahlentherapeuten konsultiert, könnte er den Rat bekommen sich möglichst bald behandeln zu lassen, was eventuell im Konflikt mit den Empfehlungen seines Urologen steht, der ihm eher zu weiterem Abwarten riet. Das kann den Patienten in eine schwierige Situation bringen.

Kishan[2] und Kollegen berichten über die Ergebnisse einer Umfrage unter 846 Strahlentherapeuten und 407 Urologen. Die Forscher ermittelten die Meinungen der Ärzte unter welchen Bedingungen sie einem Hochrisikopatienten eine ART/SRT nach primärer Prostatektomie anbieten würden. Für die Zwecke ihrer Umfrage definierten sie "adjuvante RT" als Strahlung, die gegeben wurde, bevor der PSA Wert nach Prostatektomie detektierbar geworden ist, und "Salvage RT" als Bestrahlung, die nach nachweisbarem PSA Progress gegeben wurde. Eine "Early Salvage RT" bedeutet, dass der PSA Wert zwar nachweisbar ist, aber kleiner als 0,2ng/ml beträgt.

Die folgende Tabelle zeigt die Prozentsätze der ROs und UROs, die der gestellten Frage zustimmen würden:



Im Gegensatz zu den Urologen neigen die Strahlentherapeuten eher dazu zu glauben, dass sowohl die adjuvante- als auch die slavage RT nicht ausreichend genutzt wird. Urologen glauben eher an einen richtigen Einsatz der ART/SRT. Strahlentherapeuten meinen die Pateinten oft zu spät zu sehen, wenn sie sie überhaupt überweisen bekommen.

Wenn ein PSA Rezidiv nachweisbar ist, würden beide, Strahlentherapeuten wie Urologen, ´zur Salvage RT raten. Wenn die erste PSA Messung nach der Operation einen nicht nachweisbaren Wert ergibt, würden 43% der Strahlentherapeuten trotzdem eine adjuvante RT empfehlen [bei Hochrisikopatienten!], während nur 16% der Urologen dies auch so sehen. Die meisten Strahlentherapeuten würden die Behandlung starten, wenn sie zwei aufeinanderfolgende PSA Anstiege sehen, auch untzer 0.2ng/ml, oder er nie in den nicht nachweisbaren Bereich gefallen war. Die meisten Urologen (54%) würden immer warten wollen, bis PSA über 0,2ng/ml angestiegen ist.

Über die Hälfte der Strahlentherapeuten würde Patienten mit hohem Risiko eine adjuvante RT empfehlen, die irgendwelche von mehreren nachteiligen pathologischen Merkmalen zeigen: positive Schnittränder, Stadium T3/T4 oder positive Becken-Lymphknoten. Die Mehrheit der Urologen würde Patienten mit hohem Risiko und diesen nachteiligen Pathologien keine adjuvante RT empfehlen.
Die Mehrheit der Strahlentherapeuten (65%) würde eine begleitende ADT empfehlen, wenn es positive Lymphknoten gab. Bei den Urologen war es weniger wahrscheinlich eine begleitende ADT bei Lymphknotenbeteiligung oder hohem Gleason-Grad empfohlen zu bekommen. Die meisten Strahlentherapeuten (82%) und Urologen (64%) empfehlen eine das ganze Becken beinhaltende Bestrahlung für Patienten mit positiven Lymphknoten [nach Operation].

Strahlentherapeuten die wissen, dass ein lokal fortgeschrittener Krebs plötzlich systemisch und damit unheilbar werden kann, möchten die adjuvante bzw. slavage RT so schnell wie möglich einsetzen. Urologen, die Patienten bezüglich der Folgen einer kombinierten Therapie bestehend aus Operation und Bestrahlung auf Harn- und Sexualfunktion behandeln, möchten so lange wie möglich warten. Der Patient ist in der Mitte dieser schwierigen Entscheidung gefangen. Einige empfehlen gegebenenfalls eine neoadjuvante ADT am untersten detektierbaren PSA Wert zu beginnen und so lange zu verlängern, so lange wie nötig, um den Harnwegen maximale Zeit zu geben, um zu heilen. Was auch immer der Hochrisiko-Patient schließlich entscheiden kann, ist in seinem besten Interesse, er sollte sich mit einem Strahlentherapeuten sofort nach der Operation treffen, um beide Seiten des Problems zu hören. Urologen könnten den Zugang zu Informationen, die der Patient braucht, blockieren.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Allen Edel; High-risk patients get conflicting messages from radiation oncologists and urologists after first-line surgical treatment
*[2]:* Kishan; Discord Among Radiation Oncologists and Urologists in the Postoperative Management of High-Risk Prostate Cancer: Results of an International Patterns of Care Survey

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

die Überschrift: *Hochrisikopatienten erhalten widersprüchliche Informationen...         
*
drückt schon das, was man nach dem Lesen dieses Threads letztlich erfährt, nämlich: nichts Genaues weiß man. Und der Hinweis: Urologen könnten den Zugang zu Informationen, die der Patient braucht, blockieren, klingt wenig Vertrauen erweckend. Es gelingt dann wohl nur einem mündigen Patienten, sich halbwegs vernünftig und möglicherweise Erfolg versprechend zu entscheiden.

Gruß Harald

----------

